# IHC 464 hydraulics weak



## PARTYJOCKEYS (Mar 15, 2017)

Just recently installed a loader on an IHC 464, it is plugged in to the rear remotes. Has virtually no lifting power whatsoever! I changed out the oil in the rear end because it was milky looking, and installed a new filter as well. There is a flow control on the loader controls i have adjusted but it doesn't seem to change much. Is there a bypass that could be stuck? Where would it be? I think the pump is o.k, because everything seems to be working, just not a lot of capacity. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy partyjockys,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I would start with checking the remote outlet to see if it is delivering fluid. Catch fluid in a clean bucket. If you have fluid at that point, proceed onward to the next connection, and check for fluid. Keep checking forward till you find the point where there is no fluid emerging.

Your comment "everything seems to be working, just not a lot of capacity" may indicate that your pump is not up to par. Does the lift and power steering function well??


----------



## PARTYJOCKEYS (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the input. yes the power steering and 3 point is working great which leads me to believe it is not a pump issue, seems like a valve must be stuck someplace. Where is the bypass located on this tractor? Just want to make sure i am looking in the right place.


----------



## PARTYJOCKEYS (Mar 15, 2017)

*Any ideas?*

Where is the relief valve on this tractor? I cultivated my garden yesterday and the 3pt works flawlessly, as well as the steering and brakes, just doesnt seem to be enough flow to the remotes on the back of the tractor. any idea how i can increase this or look for a blockage? Thanks guys


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

First check the multi-control valve, located just above the hydraulic filter case. Have someone shift the PTO lever and see if that action is actually lifting the valve fork. The springs in this unit wear out, the linkage breaks or builds up in this area blocks its proper function. Then it causes pressure drop at the remotes.

To your question, the pilot relief valve is on the back, under the seat. Screws in and appears like a bolt. It looks like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pilot-Relie...-574-454-674-684-584-/122040259410?rmvSB=true

Ebay price is quite reasonable too.


----------

